
Fungal Architecture - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.13262
======
jefft255
I just love the name of the journal they're publishing in: "International
Journal of Unconventional Computing". That's new to me!!

------
filkatron
fungal computer:
[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/full/10.1098/rsfs.201...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/full/10.1098/rsfs.2018.0029)

~~~
ozten
“Acknowledgements

I acknowledges pearl oyster mushrooms P. ostreatus for their cooperation in
the studies.”

------
mlthoughts2018
Will this finally mean companies can no longer defend the blatant falsehood
that open-plan layouts are cheaper than dedicating private offices per
knowledge worker?

------
ozten
Fascinating! Wouldn't you constantly be replacing units? Once the mycelium
consume all of the fuel, wouldn't the compute unit die?

